# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  BEHRINGER MX1602 Mixer

## Dimi

Γεια σας.
Χρειάζομαι το *user manual* για το μίκτη *Behringer MX1602.
*Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο σχετικό site να το αναζητήσω εκεί;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## SRF

Δυστυχώς τόσο ο εδώ αντιπρόσωπός όσο και η ίδια η μαμα δεν δίνουν ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ service manual με schematics κλπ. Αν ζητας εγχειρίδιο χρήσεως υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο

----------


## Dimi

Ευχαριστώ που απάντησες. 
User manual θέλω. Επειδή το μοντέλο είναι παλιό, δε βρίσκω πουθενά στο δίκτυο.
Μήπως γνωρίζεις εσύ κάποιον ιστότοπο;
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## klik

Πιο εύκολα βρήκα τα σχέδια απο τις οδηγίες:
https://www.electronica-pt.com/esque...-mx1602-16002/

----------


## Dimi

Ευχαριστώ klik.

----------

